# I like Italia



## mikasa_90

*Hello!

I'm translating this text:
 I like Italy. My grandparents were Italian and my best friend travelled there (to Porto Potenza in Le Marche) some years ago


Imi place  Italia.
Bunici mei erau italianici si prietena mea cea mai buna a calatorit atunci (din Porto Potenza la Le Marche) acum cativa ani.


*


----------



## simona02

Mikasa, dillo in it e ti confermo io la traduzione poi.

(Cmq, hai tradotto abbastanza bene: Îmi place Italia. Bunicii mei erau italieni şi prietena mea cea mai bună a călătorit / s-a dus acolo (în Porto Potenza, în Le Marche) acum câţiva ani.)


----------



## mikasa_90

_In italiano era:

Mi piace l'Italia.
I miei nonni erano italiani e la mia migliore amica andò\viaggiò lì ( da Porto Potenza, fino Le Marche) alcuni anni fa._


----------



## simona02

mikasa_90 said:


> _In italiano era:_
> 
> _andò\viaggiò lì ( da Porto Potenza, fino Le Marche) alcuni anni fa._


 
s-a dus acolo (de la Porto Potenza până în Le Marche) acum câţiva ani.


----------

